# I like this one, funny.



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Most of you have seen it but it's still funny and oh so true sometimes!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

this one too:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Looked like a 3 inch single blade the news guy had in his hand while picking the roots off the RR drain machine.
Common RR hack blade so the roots grow back quicker.


----------



## That One Guy (Sep 14, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Looked like a 3 inch single blade the news guy had in his hand while picking the roots off the RR drain machine.
> Common RR hack blade so the roots grow back quicker.


Thats the only way to do it! Hell it's standard procedure to lie, cheat , steal and up sell.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Whats with all the "r" s in that guys anounciations. Is he like a yankee *******? Worsh rag, I dont get it.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

ironranger said:


> YouTube - plumber
> 
> Most of you have seen it but it's still funny and oh so true sometimes!


Funny! It's amazing he got that spout off since the pipe wrench was backwards.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

ironranger said:


> this one too:
> 
> YouTube - What does it take to be a plumber


Why is the drain on the outside of the house and not glued and no cleanout and...


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i hate to sound stupid, so i will. i have 50' on my k-38. i have never used it all even on mobs. i suppose i could if i pushed on into the main. news guy said he had about 75' in. where?....................."big machine" looked to be about 1/2" cable with a half blade. i see other people use them, here...................saw & rsp. that is a vent. you see a lot of those here, in country. what you also see are a lot of drains. if inspector chokes, you build chase wall around then it is in building................last but not least, i would have told the funny hick that the first oops sorry had better be the last oops sorry. but i don't "work" as a newsman, either. by the way i'm a hick from indiana. breid


----------

